# The Hound of Raisa - Imperial Knight (pic heavy)‏



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi there!

Over the past week I have been radio silent, since my every waking hour has been spent slaving away on an Imperial Knight. I took pics at every stage of the project and have just finished him today, so would love to share.



One of the things with this knight that is significant is that I chose to put an LED in the head to light the eyes up. I chose an orange 3mm LED (although in these first few pics it is red which I was using to test sizes etc). I hollowed out the head, drilled two holes in the back of it and two holes in the front of the body, hidden by the hood. This is linked up to a simple current limiting circuit with a 100 ohm resistor, switch and 9v battery. 



I then glued it all together apart from the head which I sprayed in seperate parts to ensure I wouldnt get any paint on the LED. here is what it looked like on first test:



I was happy with the result! I know other people have used 2mm LEDS in each of the eye holes but this works just as well. As other people said, it is better that it similar to how you would see the eyes if they were painted instead of being glaringly bright and glowing. It also suits the colour scheme and style I use later on.



I then sprayed him, and the plates seperately as well as the dissasembled head, then glued the head together with the LED inside. I also then properly soldered the circuit and gave it another test. All good!



The Household I chose was Cadmus, which is green with some sections of yellow. The knight I decided to do specifically was Sir Roderick, in his Paladin 'The Hound of Raisa' as I liked the iconography. Raisa is the Knight World of Cadmus if you are interested. He is themed at the time right after the campaign of Gryphonne, as Roderick is one of three survivors of the Tyranid attack on the planet, and he returns to Raisa extremely battleworn and bloodied.



I then started on the painting. Leadbelcher basecoat on the skeleton, with some details in Balthasar Gold followed by two liberal washes of Nuln Oil. I also basecoated the armour plates, the green section with Waaagh! Flesh, the yellow with Averland Sunset and went back over the black for a better colour with Abbadon Black.



Following this I brought the silver back up with a heavy drybrush of Necron Compound and shaded the green and yellow with Anthonian Camoshade and Cassandora Yellow respectively, followed by their first layers, a mix of the base paints with Warboss Green for the green and Yriel Yellow for the yellow. 



After a second layer of the same colour mixes, but more in favour of the lighter shades I did some more work on the skeleton, shading the dark brass icon and vents with Warplock Bronze and picking out all of the rivets on the armour and the skeleton with Runefang Steel. I painted the pistons and moving parts with Runefang Steel and shaded them liberally with Reikland Fleshshade to give the illusion of grease or oil, and painted hazard striping on the untextured pipes. I then tacked the armour onto the skeleton to give me an idea of what it would look like.



I finished the final highlights on the armour plates and moved onto the weathering, which was undoubtably the most enjoyable stage. I started with the carapace, covering the recesses and certain areas with mud and grime using the new Typhus Corrosion (undoubtably my new favourite paint) and also sponge weathered a few of the edges and higher plates with Leadbelcher. I also covered the metal trim in Typhus Corrosion and then painted chips and abrasion back onto it with Runefang Steel.



With the success of the carapace, I then similarly weathered the knee plates, thigh plates and mask. However, before this I remembered that I was going to be applying transfers to most of these areas, and decided to do that first. I managed to forget to do this before I did the weathering on the carapace in my excitement, but I applied them then went back over them with the same techniques to blend them in. I followed the image of Sir Roderick closely when applying the transfers to ensure I kept the same iconography.



I then did the same to the rest of the armour minus the shoulder pads, as these were the biggest and most important parts beyond the carapace, as well as the pretty complex honor banner. 



After a few hours break, I moved onto the shoulder pads as well as the banner. I kind of skimped out on the banner as there are three smaller icons in a pattern on the bottom triangle of the banner but I just covered it in mud, as I found the transfers were too large to fit properly inside the area proposed. I also painted the purity seal wax with Wazdakka Red and the script with Rakarth Flesh and gave it an Agrax Earthshade wash. Upon finishing all this I could glue the plates on (except the carapace which I of course had to keep off to access the battery and switch) and this was the knight pretty much done! I then had to do the weapons, and some detailing such as the purity seal text, railings, and of course the base.


And this brings us to today, when I finished the project. I painted and weathered the metal and armour of the battlecannon and chainsword with the same methods as before. I then used Reikland Fleshshade, Agrax Earthshade, Druchii Violet and Drakenhof Nightshade to create the effect of colour distortion due to the heat of friction on the barrel of the battlecannon, and splattered the chainsword with Blood for the Blood God. The base is Rhinox Hide with drybrushes of Steel Legion Drab and Zandri Dust. The rocks are Skavenblight Dinge with a drybrush of Celestia Grey, wash of Nuln Oil and another drybrush of Celestia Grey. The fence and sign wood is Dryad Bark with a brown wash, the log is Steel Legion Drab also with a brown wash, and the metal was done the same way as on the Knight, but with no weathering. I then littered the base with Middenland Tufts and Mordheim Turf.













Note: The fact the LED is a lot dimmer than it usually is and the fact they turned off completely a few minutes after taking these images is indicative of the battery running out of juice, so the eyes are normally a tad brighter, and less cross eyed!


I hope you like! It was a very fun project unlike anything I have done before and am very happy with the result. Now I want to do another!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

:shok:.....:cray: It's so beautiful.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

You didn't paint a Knight, you painted a show piece! Very nicely done! Really like the fact that you put it on here as kind of a tutorial as well. I'm sure that's going to help some people out.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice work there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Great Knight definite show piece its awesome! Great tutorial aswell you have just persuaded me to get some Typhus Corrosion! Really informative guide my man have some +rep


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

This is some great work and damm you for inspiring me to want to get this!! :shok:


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

SUrely a 9volt should run a single LED for a looooong time. If that was a fresh battery I'd be slightly concerned about your circuit.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

You've done wonderful things with a beautiful kit! simply stunning mate, love the weathering :victory:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

LazyG said:


> SUrely a 9volt should run a single LED for a looooong time. If that was a fresh battery I'd be slightly concerned about your circuit.


It was taken out of an extremely old multimeter. I have a new battery now which is much better.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

alasdair said:


> It was taken out of an extremely old multimeter. I have a new battery now which is much better.


Ah great, I was just worried a short was draining it and might damage such a stunning model. You can literally feel the grime and smell the engine oil.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

thats some fantastic work there o-o


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Wait.

Waitwaitwait.

What the FUCK did that thing kill to get that much blood on its chainsword!?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Awesome job dude, have some rep. 




Silens said:


> Wait.
> 
> Waitwaitwait.
> 
> What the FUCK did that thing kill to get that much blood on its chainsword!?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome work, great painting, I love the scheme and the weathering especially! My only critisism is I think you should have made the base a lot lighter to make the knight stand out even more, rep of course!!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> Awesome work, great painting, I love the scheme and the weathering especially! My only critisism is I think you should have made the base a lot lighter to make the knight stand out even more, rep of course!!


I know what you mean. I am really not happy with the base in general, but was stuck for ideas at the time and just wanted to get it done and dusted! I will think about changing it though.


----------

